
More Evidence Points to China as Source of Ozone-Depleting Gas - chablent
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/03/climate/china-ozone-cfcs.html
======
sjwright
I hope nobody feels the urge to look at this issue through a nationalistic
lens. Don't get me wrong, the Chinese government has a LOT to be ashamed
about. But I don't think this is one of them.

I don't doubt that Chinese authorities _want_ to solve this problem. The
problem isn't a lack of will on the part of their Government; the problem is a
lack of established infrastructure to deal with relatively nuanced issues like
industrial chemicals. You're asking a country that is rapidly transitioning to
modernity—perhaps faster than any other large country ever in history—to get
all these things right faster than anyone else ever did.

We shouldn't stop pressuring China to do better, but the best thing we can do
is good science, good measurements and helping them to solve the problem for
themselves.

(Disclaimer: this post was written with an eye to Cunningham's Law. I'm a
total layperson and I would be interested to hear observations from someone
with expertise in this field.)

~~~
sjwright
I wrote the parent post, which has been voted up quite high given the minimal
traffic going to this topic. I'm disappointed that the post by _fleshfly_
appears to have been voted to dead. Perhaps someone could actually engage the
argument rather than anonymously declare it invalid?

~~~
NeedMoreTea
I think it's the frequently over-sensitive new account shadow ban algo that
endeadened it, as it can be vouched back to visible. Which I did. :)

------
Reason077
Carbon Tetrachloride is another ozone-depleting substance who’s atmospheric
levels have not declined as hoped, despite a global ban.

China is believed to be a significant (but not the only) source of these rogue
emissions.

[https://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2018/october/carbon-
tetrachlo...](https://www.bristol.ac.uk/news/2018/october/carbon-
tetrachloride.html)

------
exabrial
Spend a day anywhere in China and you'll realize we've just exported the
pollution problem

------
gaius
We have a strange double standard in the West. We want our own companies to
respect workers, the environment and all that good stuff. And then we undercut
them by buying from countries that don’t give a stuff about any of that,
because it’s cheap... because they don’t incur the costs of responsibility for
workers or for the environment...

------
ced
[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/9rlx2p/location_of...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/9rlx2p/location_of_large_mystery_source_of_banned_ozone/)
also has interesting information about CFC sources coming from chlor-alkali
plants.

------
mrhappyunhappy
It’s baffling how people in the roles to make decisions to change the
situation can possibly see a reason not to. Don’t people realize we are all
part of the same planet that’s going to get totally wrecked? I just don’t get
their logic.

